# Externer Monitor an Notebook stellt leicht verpixeltes Bild dar



## KyriosTheristis (20. Oktober 2007)

Guten Tag

Brauche schon wieder Hilfe :-D

Ich habe ein neues HP Compaq 8510p Notebook und wollte dies nun über die Dockingstation per DVI an meinen 22'' Zoll Monitor anschliessen, jedoch musste ich feststellen, dass das Bild, welches auf dem Laptop gestochen scharf ist, auf dem externen Bildschirm leicht verpixelt ist. Gut verpixelt kann man nicht unbedingt sagen, aber halt leicht unscharf.

Zu den Daten:
Grafik: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 (neuster Treiber sollte drauf sein)
Auflösung: 1680x1050
Bildwiederholrate: 60Hz
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Ultimate

Am Bildschirm und an den Kabeln selbst kann das schlecht liegen, denn bei meinen anderen beiden Computern ist das Bild super! An der Dockingstation auch nicht, habe auch schon den Monitor direkt am NB angehängt über VGA, dasselbe Ergebnis, DVI und VGA liefern sowieso beide dieses ganz leicht verpixelte Bild.

Kann es an der tiefen Bildwiederholfrequenz liegen? Denn mein Laptop bringt wohl nicht mehr hin, oder hat die keinen Einfluss?

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen, auf jeden Fall schonmal vielen Dank.

P.S: Ach ja sorry, fürs falsche Topic, falls es sich hier nicht um ein Hardwareproblem handelt 

Grüsse
Santsches


----------



## fluessig (20. Oktober 2007)

Diese Unschärfe rührt normalerweise daher, dass das Bild nicht in der physikalischen Auflösung des Monitors dargestellt wird. Kann dein 22" Monitor etwa 1920*1200 Punkte darstellen und du spiegelst ein 1680*1050 großes Bild darauf, so wird der Rest vom Monitor interpoliert und die Schrift sieht vermatscht aus. 

Ist ganz normal so. Welche Auflösung hat denn das Notebook und welche der Monitor?


----------



## KyriosTheristis (21. Oktober 2007)

Notebook und Monitor haben beide ne Max. Auflösung von 1680x1050. Sollte also eigentlich genau stimmen.

Also ich weiss nicht, vielleicht bin auch zu pingelig und das ganze ist normal, ich weiss nur dass das Bild bei meinem anderen Rechner (WinXP) schon ein wenig schärfer war.
Vielleicht ist das Bild auf den Laptop nunmal einfach so, weils halt einfach so von der Graka kommt, nur sieht man das da nicht, da der Bildschirm dort nur 15.4 Zoll hat.

So schlimm ist es auch nicht, will einfach nicht, dass ich nach 3 Stunden vor der Kiste Kopfschmerzen kriege, weil das Bild nicht so sauber ist.


----------



## fluessig (21. Oktober 2007)

Das einzige was ich mir noch vorstellen könnte ist, dass kein digitales Signal über den DVI Ausgang geht sondern nur ein Analoges (der Stecker beherbergt ja beides). Wenn also nur ein analoges Signal ankommt, kann das bei TFTs zu einem krisseln führen, welches sich mit der Autoset/Autoscan Funktion am TFT vermindern lässt. Bei guten Geräten sieht man dann nichts mehr davon.

Probier das mal und schreib ob sich was geändert hat.


----------



## KyriosTheristis (21. Oktober 2007)

Mhm.. Ich glaub jetzt ists besser, aber vielleicht bild ichs mir auch nur ein, weil ich mich schon daran gewöhnt habe :-D
Naja, passt jetzt schon 

Also wenn du sonst keine Idee mehr hast, dann Danke 

Gruss
Santsches


----------

